# Kyle isn't appearing on my map at all...



## Tikikata (Jun 20, 2018)

I have yet to see Kyle appear on my map, and now that we have a ton of new villagers to meet, I doubt I'll ever find him. Have they made any mention of cycling out certain characters if you haven't met them in your game yet? I can't find any information on it, so I don't think they have, but you never know. I can't use any calling cards either because I haven't actually talked to him, so... ugh. I just want to get him in my campsite!

I'm level 42 currently if that makes any difference, lol.


----------



## senjir (Jun 20, 2018)

Kyle was at my Saltwater Shores today.  So, I believe he as not been removed from the game.  I can only guess that you have had horrible luck up to now.  Hopefully, that changes soon.  I love the wolves.  My end goal is to have them all at level 20 at my campsite.


----------



## WynterFrost (Jun 21, 2018)

same thing for me with Carmen, I unlocked her maybe two weeks ago and I haven't seen her. Probably just my luck she rotates in when I'm unable to play


----------



## biker (Jun 25, 2018)

Just call him and he'll appear wherever you are


----------



## Tikikata (Jul 4, 2018)

biker said:


> Just call him and he'll appear wherever you are


Can you call villagers who you haven't actually met in the game yet?


----------



## PizzaHorse (Jul 5, 2018)

Tikikata said:


> Can you call villagers who you haven't actually met in the game yet?



I believe so. When new villagers are released I usually see them at Level 0 in my Contacts.


----------



## Tikikata (Jul 5, 2018)

PizzaHorse said:


> I believe so. When new villagers are released I usually see them at Level 0 in my Contacts.


Oof, I feel so silly, haha. Thanks for the answer~


----------

